

Show HN: FizzBuzz as a Service (FBaaS) - tomjakubowski
http://fbaas.herokuapp.com/fizzbuzz/1,100

======
gregjor
Awesome, I've been looking for this. Will it scale to hundreds of users or
will you need to ditch MySQL and use MongoDB? What language did you use to
count from 1 to 100?

~~~
tomjakubowski
the source and spec are available here:

<https://github.com/tomjakubowski/fbaas/tree/sinatra>

